# Receiver dropping off network



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

The Basement receiver (HR20-700) started dropping off network.
a couple of times a week just in the last 2 months..

Swim with DECA network to all receivers (HR24 built-in of course)

Other receivers are HR21 and HR24.

My Router/Modem is a Q1000 Century Link 
DHCP Settings are
Modem IP Address: 192.168.0.1
Beginning IP Address: 192.168.0.2
Ending IP Address: 192.168.0.254
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

So, my question is how do I set three different receivers outside of
the DHCP range and give them Static IPs given my setup?

What IP address(es) should I set them to?


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

I changed the top end of the DHCP range to .200

Then changed receiver network setup to .201, .202 and .203
it's working now.

From another thread:
So to kind of sum up what looks to be the "simple" way so far:

look at what the receiver pulls off the router while using DHCP.

if you see xxx.64 [or higher] or xxx.100 [or higher] then select ones below, say in the xxx.040 range.

If you see xxx.033 [or higher] select ones below, say in the xxx.010 or 020 range.

If you're looking at a netgear and see xxx.00x [or higher], then you will need to have "someone" manage the router and log in to change the default DHCP pool. 
Either raise the starting IP or lower the ending IP, to create a range of IPs for the receivers to use that are outside of the modified DHCP server pool.
__________________

Thanks, VOS..


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You could also setup static IP's, which I do, or DHCP reservations, which others do.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

As to assigning IP addresses, I set the last octet to the model number of the receiver.
Then when looking at the router settings it's easy to see each receiver's status.
I also give each receiver a similar name for MRV.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> As to assigning IP addresses, I set the last octet to the model number of the receiver.
> Then when looking at the router settings it's easy to see each receiver's status.
> I also give each receiver a similar name for MRV.


I take it you are referring to the last three digits of the model number or the manufacturers' ID? I guess that's a pretty good idea, but would be problematic for many since I imagine a lot of subs have multiple receivers with the same model numbers. I have two HR22-100s myself 

I personally use static IPs for five DVRs (one an HR34) here with IPs manually assigned outside and below my router's DHCP range which thereby don't show up in the router's web utility for connected LAN clients.

So I use Cisco's Network Magic Pro app installed on a local PC to label the receivers and monitor their connection status.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> As to assigning IP addresses, I set the last octet to the model number of the receiver.
> Then when looking at the router settings it's easy to see each receiver's status.
> I also give each receiver a similar name for MRV.


As long as you only have one of each model or make that would work fine. I have two HR22-100's, so its not possible. I use static addressees outside of my home networks dhcp scope but obviously still in my IP schema.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

FYI to those with a similar problem. Recently, my HR24 started to drop off the unsupported network. A restart fixed it for a few days. Then, it did it again. This time I also noticed that my WD TV Plus wasn't connecting either and after testing the Samsung TV it also wasn't connected. My HR23 in another room was fine. It then dawned on me that the Linksys 10/100 ethernet switch being used by the DVR, WD, and TV had failed. Replaced it (also LInksys) and all is now well. This was the first time that an ethernet switch had failed on me.

If yiou have two or more DVR with the same model number then I'd just append a 1 or 2 what ever to the last IP octet.

As an example it would be in my case 192.168.254.241 and 192.168.254.242 if I had two HR24's.


----------

